# Sad reminder of the stresses of the job



## Achromatic (Dec 18, 2009)

Many of you in Western Washington will have heard of this, an Olympia-area assistant chief committing suicide whilst on duty last weekend.

http://www.theolympian.com/southsound/story/1071191.html

Whatever you may think of CISD, and without exploring what other contributing factors may have gone into this, it is worth the reminder to watch out for all aspects of our health.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 18, 2009)

Achromatic said:


> Whatever you may think of CISD, and without exploring what other contributing factors may have gone into this, it is worth the reminder to watch out for all aspects of our health.


 
Suicide is always a difficult issue and my deepest sympathy to the family of this person as they may now have to face the issues he did not want to.

CISD is too often used as a crutch by those who are in denial that they need professional help. The feel good spirit of sharing but one current problem with your co-wokers just masks how that person is actually dealing with a crisis.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 18, 2009)

Suicide isn't so cut and dry. It's important to remember that. 
It's good to see the other FD's helping this department out while they mourn.


----------



## Achromatic (Dec 19, 2009)

bunkie said:


> Suicide isn't so cut and dry. It's important to remember that.
> It's good to see the other FD's helping this department out while they mourn.



Very much so. On both counts. I can definitely say that experiencing other FD assistance and their willingness to help out has been amazing, all things considered (FYI: I am a member of the department that this happened).


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 19, 2009)

Achromatic said:


> Very much so. On both counts. I can definitely say that experiencing other FD assistance and their willingness to help out has been amazing, all things considered (FYI: I am a member of the department that this happened).



The way we come together under pressure or in times of adversity provide poignant reminders for what I love about this field and what I think will keep me in it for a long time.

When a Paramedic in my home county (and Toronto FF) died on his motorcycle (non-LODD) a couple years back, TFS sent his stations truck and covered off for the guys on duty and Peterborough EMS gave every single medic in the county the day off to attend the services with the county being covered by upstaffed trucks for neighbouring counties. Every local Police Officer who wasn't on-duty was in attendance. Even now all the Ambulances from that time still sport a black star of life with his ID number in the rear window. Not to mention the thousands of FF's, Paramedics and LEO's from around the Province and country that were in attendance packing the church beyond capacity for a joint service with an honor guard for the procession that stretched over a kilometer on both sides of the road. A yearly golf tournament now raises money to support his young daughter's education.

There but for the grace of God go us, and for that reason we need to remember to always take care of our own.


----------



## VentMedic (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes it is great when support is shown after the fact. But what about before the suicide?

Too many do put alot of faith in CISD. Some will go through these meetings doing and saying "what is expected" and not really expressing how they are dealing with the problem. If it is a macho department and people are joking about having a 6 -pack of beer, then much is lost in what CISD was intended to be. 

Few are going to talk about their personal problems that deal with deep emotions or financial problems, sexual issues, identity issues or drug and alcohol problems. EMS, the FD and LE are all known for looking the other way when alcohol could be an issue. "He can handle it" is too often the mentality meaning that you look the other way. "As long as he doesn't drink at work" is another which for some you'll never really know how much they are drinking at work. Knowing someone is doing illegal or legal drugs but to excess is another problem when some don't want to "rat" out their partner. Knowing someone is drowning in financial problems but don't want to embarrass the person about getting some help can be a biggie that unfortunately leads to suicide. Marital problems that aren't just the normal squabbles but ones that affect a person's mood drastically is another sign their life might spiral out of control.

So yes, EMS, FDs and LE are great after the fact but many will say "never saw it coming" but in reality they may have brushed it off or looked the other way.

Having a nice funeral isn't the way to really help the person who committed suicide although it is a nice gesture to the family.


----------



## Achromatic (Dec 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Yes it is great when support is shown after the fact. But what about before the suicide?
> 
> Too many do put alot of faith in CISD. Some will go through these meetings doing and saying "what is expected" and not really expressing how they are dealing with the problem. If it is a macho department and people are joking about having a 6 -pack of beer, then much is lost in what CISD was intended to be.
> 
> ...



Definitely a very valid point, I think.

There is definitely still a stoicism in many parts of our jobs that transcends the 'necessity' required day to day.

Without revealing too much, I /can/ say that in this person's case, there /were/ people aware, who were trying to work on a "solution". In fact, an intervention of sorts had been planned for the next morning, and it was hinted to in his note that he had become aware of this, hence how he did it - figured that 'on duty' would be the time when anyone would be least suspicious of it. Which highlights another sad reality of suicide - that if someone is truly determined to, there is almost nothing on earth that can or will stop them.

But as a general rule, from my admittedly limited experience, Vent, there's a lot more that can be done.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 19, 2009)

No disagreement from me Vent, my post was specifically in reply to Achromatic's statment about assistance and willingness to help.

The key has to be a cultural shift at the front lines. Management can create CISM, stress leave, staff psychologist and other positions, but they will all be for naught if the culture among the front line staff do not accept these. The nice thing about this is for once this is something that each provider can be a real positive influence on without wading into management or politics. The problem is the inertia that may be in the way.


----------

